# Pigeon worship places?



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

Has any1 heard about any countries or cultures that worship pigeons? Or been on any holidays where anything interesting has happened 2 do with pigeons anywhere in the world?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, historically there were/are faiths where pigeons/doves have great significance. I suggest googling 'pigeons in religion' for starters.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Here we go CosmicPigeon

http://socyberty.com/folklore/pigeons-and-doves-in-religion-myths-mythology-and-folklores/

And does anything interesting include someone (guess who) talking to a plastic wood pigeon they got for their birthday?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

CosmicPigeon said:


> Has any1 heard about any countries or cultures that worship pigeons? Or been on any holidays where anything interesting has happened 2 do with pigeons anywhere in the world?


If you are looking for a journey as well as to see some unique pigeons.Then visit Agra(India),place were the 'Taj Mahal' is situated.It has some of the most beautiful and unique colored flying Indian breeds,about which the outer world has still no clue.Its a color Genetic lovers paradise......Most breeds are known only to Indian fanciers,there is no documentation anywhere.So even the most expert genetic guys in the west have no idea about these breeds.Many wouldn't have even seen them .Here is a video to prove my point...
This video is just a sample...its an Indian breed called 'Khal pigeons'.

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ZIesj59fc
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_6fSfe_JSQ


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I dont know where people worship pigeons in present world but pigeons/dove have significance in different religions

http://bible.cc/genesis/8-11.htm
_When the dove returned to him in the evening, there in its beak was a freshly plucked olive leaf! Then Noah knew that the water had receded from the earth._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbidae
_In Islam, doves and the pigeon family in general are respected and favoured because they are believed to have assisted the final prophet of Islam, Muhammad, in distracting his enemies outside the cave of Thaw'r in the great Hijra._

In pakistan, India pigeons are provided with food in public places specially shrines and holy places due to the same reasons


----------

